# Check this out if your hench ;)



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Looking for a tab that will suppress my appetite, not improve performance or anything just stop me wanting to eat everything in sight. I do not want something like T5 T3 Superpump 250, grenades. Just an appetite suppressor what i can take to shed a few, names sites and prices if you can people.


----------



## dannyh2k10 (Jul 2, 2010)

a diet, and erm a tub of determination.... that stuff is expensive theses days,

maybe a keto diet?


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

are you the same dick that made that thread with the title 'free porn' ?

if so this is going to get real annoying really quick


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

eca stack you will buzz your tits off and not wanna eat pmsl


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ephedrine

CAffiene

Asprin


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

ive always thought a eca stack speeds metabolic rate not suppresses appotite ?

we need ausbuilt in here, he knows his **** on this...


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

title has **** all to do with you thread

try not eating

people like you never do anything good just lazy

and want short cuts

well there isent any

train hard eat harder then you mite get some where


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do those red lines under his name mean he has been negged?


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Iv been negetive repped a few times by 1 guy because he cant take half as much abuse as he gives out, i was infact very polite and just happened to outwit him and he cried..


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

RyanH said:


> Iv been negetive repped a few times by 1 guy because he cant take half as much abuse as he gives out, i was infact very polite and just happened to outwit him and he cried..


Some how I doubt this, especially as you have started this thread "Check this out if your hench "

Are you 12?


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

ECA does speed up ur body and also ( for most people ) suppresses appetite, certainly does for me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So, if you get negged some more, will you get banned?

Haha..I'm gonna neg you just for the hell of it..

Nah not really.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

spike1 said:


> are you the same dick that made that thread with the title 'free porn' ?
> 
> if so this is going to get real annoying really quick


I think he is that dick


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

spike1 said:


> are you the same dick that made that thread with the title 'free porn' ?
> 
> if so this is going to get real annoying really quick


He was the only and first person I have ever negged, hence why he's in the red.


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Im 19 and its called a joke, anyone can negative rep me, i just joined this forum for the community and help. and yes i was that dick. Just because your on a hormonal drug doesnt mean you have to be an old grumpy ****.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

you must have really pis5ed JPay off to get a neg from him


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

RyanH said:


> Im 19 and its called a joke, anyone can negative rep me, i just joined this forum for the community and help. and yes i was that dick. Just because your on a hormonal drug doesnt mean you have to be an old grumpy ****.


im not old or grumpy mate

i just dont like you and think you would get far better advice if you used some common sense and maybe titled the thread 'what can i take to suppress my appetite?'


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

spike1 said:


> im not old or grumpy mate
> 
> i just dont like you and think you would get far better advice if you used some common sense and maybe titled the thread 'what can i take to suppress my appetite?'


neg him


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea [email protected] it,I'm gonna neg him too.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

JP is like the hardest person to offend on this board, yet you managed to do it? lol.


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

theres no point in wasting my time negging him mate


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> neg him





Mr Mongol said:


> Yea [email protected] it,I'm gonna neg him too.


o fcuk it so am i then lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I can't neg him again, but will be negging him again for this thread when I can.

haha I havn't actually spoken to him before, I just absolutly hated the free porn thread, I looked in, didn't expect it to be serious, and then I got dragged in with some question, and I was sat there thinking, well if he had just put an appropriate thread title then he would have got serious people in the thread to answer it properly.

I don't get annoyed or offended at anything, but that and this really p!ssed me off.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

P.S if you put your curser over his red bars it says "is infamous around these parts" lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Over mine it says, "has a brilliant future"


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Toby1 said:


> You mess with JPay then you... Er... Not sure. Hmmmmm.... Neg?


 Cause he's kind of a big deal isnt he? :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Over mine it says, "has a brilliant future"


never noticed that before

I am a 'name known to all'

Hmm...bet a lot of people haven't got a clue *who* the fcuk I am...


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I can't neg him again, but will be negging him again for this thread when I can.
> 
> haha I havn't actually spoken to him before, I just absolutly hated the free porn thread, I looked in, didn't expect it to be serious, and then I got dragged in with some question, and I was sat there thinking, well if he had just put an appropriate thread title then he would have got serious people in the thread to answer it properly.
> 
> I don't get annoyed or offended at anything, but that and this really p!ssed me off.


Yea I can't neither.I'm gonna wait till I'm loaded lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I like the message

'Thank you for deducting reputation from this user'

Ha ha


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

i also neged him first time to do it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

does he get banned or what?


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

nah, effectively negging doesnt really mean a thing and tbh he is probably laughing his **** off at us lot right now, i would be :\


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> does he get banned or what?


kinda hoping so


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

spike1 said:


> nah, effectively negging doesnt really mean a thing and tbh he is probably laughing his **** off at us lot right now, i would be :\


really? I'de be well peed off!


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

why lol ?


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

lets all just neg him and see how many bars of red we can get up to


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

spike1 said:


> why lol ?


I guess others don't do the same as me, I generally ignore posts when I see the red bar. If I see the red bar I just skip past it lol

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

this thread is making me laff...


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

spike1 said:


> nah, effectively negging doesnt really mean a thing and tbh he is probably laughing his **** off at us lot right now, i would be :\


No mate , he is probably opening another account and thinking his next user name mate.

I think his user name would be : free porn


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

MyVision said:


> Cause he's kind of a big deal isnt he? :lol:


hey.....that was just mean...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> hey.....that was just mean...


could be the second member you neg.......


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

i dont think his neg bars will go higher then like just over half way, same as our pos rep bars wont go higher then just over half way, we can still give it a good go though, if you guys really want to get him a ban then report all his **** posts that is more likely to ban him then negging...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> could be the second member you neg.......


lol nah, never gonna neg again I don't think, unless someone does this kind of thing again.

Actually thinking back to the free porn post, I remember the exact reason I negged, it said "now I have your attention", that was exactly what made me neg.


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

yes jpaycheck, that really ****ed me off also, actually tbh it made me want to hurt him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

spike1 said:


> yes jpaycheck, that really ****ed me off also, actually tbh it made me want to hurt him.


gotta admit, I also wanted to hurt him.

I think The OP tried to neg me, but ended up repping me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Seen that new book

'How to make friends and influence people'

by RyanH ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> gotta admit, I also wanted to hurt him.
> 
> I think The OP tried to neg me, but ended up raping me


It all becomes clear


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

oh and to answer his question, because i've negged I need to give something back. Look for 'reductil', in chemists. that sorts appetite


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It all becomes clear


hmm maybe he was bribing me?

EDIT: Just noticed the edit lol


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Seen that new book
> 
> 'How to make friends and influence people'
> 
> by RyanH ?


I'm going to buy that tomorrow .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm really having to resist the urge to go on a 'negging spree'


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:



> oh and to answer his question, because i've negged I need to give something back. Look for 'reductil', in chemists. that sorts appetite


hmm apparently this is now banned so don't bother. I wasn't aware of this, in that case find Proactol


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol i think because i happened to upset 1 popular person, 'JPaycheck' a lot of people have decided to turn against me too. You are all sheep and should try getting your own opinions, I have learnt everything i needed to know so with not much consideration im going to find a different forum, one with less serious, normal people. I hope to never see any on you in this viscious online world again but should i ever, you will be getting negged  . Sorry you guys have no sense of humour.. Hope you all get gyno. Good day.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Well its all going on in here!!

I levae the site to fly over to the UK and a big sh!t storm kicks off while im traveling tisk tisk 

Cant leave you kids alone 2 minutes


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Poor little fcuker, this is online bullying guys!!

Lolol


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

RyanH said:


> Lol i think because i happened to upset 1 popular person, 'JPaycheck' a lot of people have decided to turn against me too. You are all sheep and should try getting your own opinions, I have learnt everything i needed to know so with not much consideration im going to find a different forum, one with less serious, normal people. I hope to never see any on you in this viscious online world again but should i ever, you will be getting negged  . Sorry you guys have no sense of humour.. Hope you all get gyno. Good day.


Go and find another forum then, with less sensible people. Ones who won't recomend PCT or give you dodgy sources! Just because they are "less serious".








In the words of my good friend here. I can give you the address of a good site? Its My foot in your ****, PO up your ****.

Much love


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

shinobi_85 said:


> lets all just neg him and see how many bars of red we can get up to


Surely a form of bullying haha:lol:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

How do you get more green bars under your name i only have 1 lol  this guy has loads and everyones talking about how many times hes been neg'd


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Clenburexin will help with what you want, its just basically the "tame" version of the steroid Clen apart from its more expensive and not as good. Dizzee its all about Rep! I was two bar last week until someone ripped that 2nd bar back off me! Guess am gona need to step up the wit and laughter appeal of my comments


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> How do you get more green bars under your name i only have 1 lol  this guy has loads and everyones talking about how many times hes been neg'd


I know mate,but I think you should take a stagecoach and just travel to Glasgow mate.Because it's just that Bulgarian hot chick mate.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Why would i want to go to Glasgow? Infact why would anyone want to goto Glasgow lol

And Bulgarian hot chick? Im not following you here lol?


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Why would i want to go to Glasgow? Infact why would anyone want to goto Glasgow lol
> 
> And Bulgarian hot chick? Im not following you here lol?


Whats wrong with glasgow???!

Now i can see why you dont have good rep boy!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

MonsterMash said:


> Whats wrong with glasgow???!
> 
> Now i can see why you dont have good rep boy!


Glasgows just a big Industrial estate lol and no I dont have a good rep because Ive only been on this for about a week lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Kid sounds like a c0cknose


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Next time something like this happens i do hope the good people of ukm pm me to get me and all the other ukm members to the thread. Theres nothing like a good group bulling to make me feel good inside

It gives me that warm feeling and sense of victory. I feel very very left out. Did anyone neg him or better still, find him, pull his pants down and spank the little boy

*CVNT*


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Surely a form of bullying haha:lol:


carry on and we will start neging you

do you want that ...... eh!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

totalwar said:


> carry on and we will start neging you
> 
> do you want that ...... eh!


I hope thats a joke? I dont think i could get any lower on my rep anyway so cary on haha


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Why would i want to go to Glasgow? Infact why would anyone want to goto Glasgow lol
> 
> And Bulgarian hot chick? Im not following you here lol?


Your location is in Edinburgh mate.so I just thought you could take a day off and just travel to Glasgow just without no reason mate.

You just never know you could meet some nice hot Bulgarian women there.Worth of travelling mate.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> Your location is in Edinburgh mate.so I just thought you could take a day off and just travel to Glasgow just without no reason mate.
> 
> You just never know you could meet some nice hot Bulgarian women there.Worth of travelling mate.


Haha more likely to meet a junkie asking for a quid for there bus home (clearly for drugs) lol


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Haha more likely to meet a junkie asking for a quid for there bus home (clearly for drugs) lol


Naaah I was just messing with you .

Don't neg me for [email protected] sake


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> Naaah I was just messing with you .
> 
> Don't neg me for [email protected] sake


I know pal just banter eh lot of good people in Glasgow I used to go college through there met loads of great lads some hot birds too until they open there mouth though lol


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

spike1 said:


> are you the same dick that made that thread with the title 'free porn' ?
> 
> if so this is going to get real annoying really quick


what this guy said!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

cotton wool soaked in orange juice, works for Kate Moss....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I have said before, you didn't offend me, like I said before we have never spoken. I simply got very annoyed at someone posting a thread title which had nothing to do with the content of the thread. AND you did it TWICE! If it was gonna happen everytime you would have got banned.

But you did say your very heartfelt post about us all getting gyno and whatnot nearly 10 hours ago and your still online


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i gave him a like, simply cause he called us sheep, and being from the country, i like sheep


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

i gave barsnack a like because he's cool :cool2:and he likes me  lets all like each other pmsl

BBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSHHHHHHHH - i am on fcuking fire today boys :cool2:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> i gave barsnack a like because he's cool :cool2:and he likes me  lets all like each other pmsl
> 
> BBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSHHHHHHHH - i am on fcuking fire today boys :cool2:


on the contary, i find you replusive, with your barbaric MMA sports and your fancy 80's moustache

P.S Only joking, your in my top 3 people in the world, just behind Michael Barrymore and your man who invented the multi inked pen


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i thought id chuck a neg your way aswell ryan follow the others because im a sheep and dont have my own opinion


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

awwwwww come on they JPaycheck.....i'll give u a like to if u feel left out bruv :thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> awwwwww come on they JPaycheck.....i'll give u a like to if u feel left out bruv :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, I needed that to lift my spirits


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

RyanH said:


> Lol i think because i happened to upset 1 popular person, 'JPaycheck' a lot of people have decided to turn against me too. You are all sheep and should try getting your own opinions, I have learnt everything i needed to know so with not much consideration im going to find a different forum, one with less serious, normal people. I hope to never see any on you in this viscious online world again but should i ever, you will be getting negged  . Sorry you guys have no sense of humour.. *Hope you all get gyno.* Good day.


You nasty barstward............. Definate NEG


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

will-uk said:


> You nasty barstward............. Definate NEG


 

:ban:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dont know how to neg someone but this guy is a tard.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

God you lot are lucky i have to hand out free reps to people just so i can NEG him and yes i am bored  So enjoy apart from barsnack, jpay and tassotti, i cant rep you lot any more haha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Dont know how to neg someone but this guy is a tard.


same repping someone but you click "i disaprove" instead of approve.


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Dont neg me il be good honest


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

RyanH said:


> Dont neg me il be good honest


TBH pal, im just interested to see how red i can make your bars go with my awesome repping power (negging)


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

GUYS CAN I GET A REP HERE, I FEEL ABIT LEFT OUT


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Good rep for good avatar  ?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> GUYS CAN I GET A REP HERE, I FEEL ABIT LEFT OUT


Done


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

As if im still a splendid one to behold, i feel betrayed


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Done


 :w00t: :w00t: oooooooooooo i feel all warm inside now (say it in a gay voice)

grrrrrrr :cool2: :thumbup1:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> :w00t: :w00t: oooooooooooo i feel all warm inside now (say it in a gay voice)
> 
> grrrrrrr :cool2: :thumbup1:


Hope you enjoyed your short lived rep as that comment deserves a NEG!! 

OkOk Ill let you keep it for now :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Hope you enjoyed your short lived rep as that comment deserves a NEG!!
> 
> how many rep points do you have?
> 
> OkOk Ill let you keep it for now :lol:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Jpay if your going to ask me a Q dont underquote it lmao  Amateurs lol !!

The answer to your Q is: 31357


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Jpay if your going to ask me a Q dont underquote it lmao  Amateurs lol !!
> 
> The answer to your Q is: 31357


oops, didn't notice I had. I'm a busy man


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

errrrrr

WTF is going on here?

Ryan had 5 reds, but now has 10 greens?

What happened?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm rocking 108611


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> errrrrr
> 
> WTF is going on here?
> 
> ...


People repped him for some reason, no idea why though.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I must admit I did feel a bit bad when Ryan said he was off. (hangs head in shame)

Let's give him a second chance.

Ryan, just stop being a d1ck with your message titles and we can all be friends (non-****, apart from JPay)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I must admit I did feel a bit bad when Ryan said he was off. (hangs head in shame)
> 
> Let's give him a second chance.
> 
> Ryan, just stop being a d1ck with your message titles and we can all be friends (non-****, apart from JPay)


all ****


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Next time something like this happens i do hope the good people of ukm pm me to get me and all the other ukm members to the thread. Theres nothing like a good group bulling to make me feel good inside
> 
> It gives me that warm feeling and sense of victory. I feel very very left out. Did anyone neg him or better still, find him, pull his pants down and spank the little boy
> 
> *CVNT*


Well, remember what happened the last time....


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I repped him for no other reason than to spoil a good party...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> I repped him for no other reason than to spoil a good party...


hmmm


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm rocking 108611


Send some my way lol


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> I repped him for no other reason than to spoil a good party...


NEG :lol:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

[email protected], i fell for the free porn thing last time too :-/ I cant neg on my phone but if i could i would!

Just consider yourself negged.


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes sir


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

G-fresh said:


> I repped him for no other reason than to spoil a good party...


I have negged him to combat this


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

will-uk said:


> NEG :lol:


I just repped you twice, could have done 5 times, but you turned on me!!! I could have you in the red in 3 days!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

now now kids


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

and snorbitz, that is an amazing avi,


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive been negged multiple times by people i dont know and have never spoken too, not into this communal bullying


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> and snorbitz, that is an amazing avi,


I repped him for it :thumb:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i feel left out of all this repping, i think i need to make a few sh)t thread titles!!


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

big steve said:


> i feel left out of all this repping, i think i need to make a few sh)t thread titles!!


If you need any advice, i know a guy


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

lol very good


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

This not dead yet?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> This not dead yet?


Not now it isn't


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I like to call that a secret bump!


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm still confused as to what being hench means lol!


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

This thread has like 1300 views, some people are so big headed :whistling:


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

for starting a stupid thread


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

totalwar said:


> die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> for starting a stupid thread


rofl


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

My rep power is 154 wtf

Is it the more reps you get the higher your rep power

OR

The more reps you give the higher your rep power

Oh wait i have a life

NOT

Thats why im on UKM at 2am


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

energize17 said:


> My rep power is 154 wtf
> 
> Is it the more reps you get the higher your rep power
> 
> ...


more you recieve


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> more you recieve


Well rep me then


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

energize17 said:


> Well rep me then


hmmmm, why?


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

try not eating all the cake and crap kfc Mcds ex if you want to supress you apppetite


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Right i tried i really did Ryan......

.... But this thread is still alive... Now i must NEG you...... :wub:


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, its jpay he secretly bumped it!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Glass of man the fvck up should see you right.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

RyanH said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, its jpay he secretly bumped it!


I'll take credit for this! 



Barker said:


> Glass of man the fvck up should see you right.


lol wut?


----------

